# Habitation heater control



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

I wasn't impressed with the sliding control on my privately purchased 925M whilst test driving it 4 weeks ago. However, it was a minor thing, so completed the deal. I now discover that the device is simply a plastic lever, pivoting on a plastic axle and the whole thing was broken off inside (and previous attempts have been made to glue it back together). Is this a common fault? Is there a simple replacement available? My old Mini & Morris Travellers had metal heater controls of a similar nature - has anyone tried adapting a more robust device? 

On another thread I asked about the cab heater, which is not blowing and seems to give out warm air as I drive along, irrespective of the temperature control knob. Are there any easily checked areas other than the 2 fuses under the steering column? These both seem OK. How do I remove the vertical facia to see if the control wire for the water system has come undone? Where is the connection to the actual water pipes? I got the passenger side of the facia off, but couldn't see a method for removing the driver's end - it's booked in to the local garage just before Easter, but I'd rather save a few bob if I can. 

Thanks in advance for any advice. 

Gordon


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

I suspect the lever has broken due to a seized/trapped heater control cable.
The 'not blowing' cab heater is more than likely a failed rheostat, located just to the L/H side of the heater motor box.

Constant warm air, into cab area is again due to a heater flap not opening/closing completely, possibly another cable fault, as far as I'm aware there isn't a heater tap fitted to the base model you have i.e. no inline water tap or valve, the flow of water is uninterrupted through the heater matrix via water pipes from the engine coolant system, and heat control into the cab is done by a flap operation to blank off the air flow through the matrix.
Easier to carry out a few checks visually, than to try and describe them on here, I may be able to save you a few bob by talking you through it..
PM if you need any more help/info

regards Dave


----------

